# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  networking help- pugs prehaps ?

## thetrooper

been a while since i posted and have been meaning to source some help on this  
im looking in to networking the house as i have a penchant for all thinga that go wizz bang :Doh:  
we have been in this house for a while now and in my lil man cave i have this 1000pair jigga sitting on the wall wich looks to have the phone line comming in to it ! 
its a krone jobby p/n 6455 2 022-10
have done a bit of googling but have drawn a blank thus far 
basiclly im wanting to understand its full potenial and can i use it in a network aplication for the remainder of the house.  
cheers
scott  :Biggrin:

----------


## Master Splinter

Short answer is 'probably not', if it is already used for the phone line.  It'll be one of the Registered Jack types (see here), typically phones use an RJ12 (six contacts) while ethernet uses RJ45 (eight contacts).  If it is for phone use , it is unlikely to use the right sort of cable for ethernet, either. 
However, adding network cables is a pretty easy task if you can drop the cables down the outside walls (down the cavity between brick and the frame in a brick veneer place) or aren't troubled by crawling through the roof to get to walls/drilling through noggins to drop cables down. 
Basically, you need a cable run from your router (located near your phone line or other broadband connection) to each wall jack.  Requirements are no run should be longer than 100 meters, use Cat5e cable, keep the cable away from any mains cable (minimum separation is 150mm, but I'd have them in different stud bays anyway), don't run the cable parallel to any nearby mains cable (causes interference), and don't untwist too much cable when terminating (the twist is there to reduce interference and noise).  And don't force the cable to turn sharp angles - let it curve and don't force it into sharp 90 degree turns. 
This mob -   http://www.4cabling.com.au/- can supply all the network stuff.  300 meters of Cat 5e from them cost me $80 (Dick Smith wanted $44 for a simple 10 meter patch cable...unbeleivable!), RJ45 jacks were $3 each, a cheap punchdown tool (IDC110 tool) was $6.50.  Add wall plates to suit your house, and you're there!

----------


## jago

or depending on its final use spend $60 on a wireless router and set up a wireless network if its for only surfing the interweb...

----------


## Armers

Thats a Krone MDF, only used for telephones. Most likely the house was an office or some sort in its previouse life. The 2 022-10 is the model number for a frame cover, either for an 11way or 27way.  
As Master Splinter said, its some what a pretty easy task to wireup a house for network capability. It all depends on what you want to do with your network, as even what Jago said is a possability too.  
Typicaly one or two points to each room is common enough, and there is plenty of information on the net how to do it yourself. The other option is to get someone in to do it for you if you're not comfortable drilling through and down walls or crawling under houses or through roofs.  
See how you go! 
Cheers

----------


## thetrooper

thanks for the quick reply guys  
i thought it might have been some sought of mdf structure but just wanted to double check 
funny enough the guy we purchased the house from was a bill gates type person.
all the wiring for the alarm sensors & phone lines are in cate 5e.adsl filter is a hardwired jobby but i need to upgarde that to adsl2 type   
current network sees my with a 20m cat5e cable from the computer room to my main lounge pluggin in to ps3 with relevent software to watch 1080 movies on the fly on the big screen  
i have a brother who works for a major elec company so i have access to a wide array of cables etc etc  
so my plan is as follows 
main room with 3xdata and 1 coax 
comp room 3-4x data and maybe 1 coax
kids rooms &adult room 2x data and 1 coax per room
rumpas room 2xdata and 1 coax
kitchen 1-2 x data 
all leading back to my man cave with hope fully a 4 bay nas system  
wireless is a good option in some aspects(ipods etc ) but for streaming movies i have found cable is the go based on what i have read   
tho one shant forget relevent switches or going more futre proof and going optic fibre   
thanks   
scott

----------


## Armers

That all looks good. You'll find the most if not all people these days wire phone lines in a cat5 of sorts, its easier to carry one box of cat5or so then it is to carry a networking box and a phone box heh.  
My only question with that is, why only one coax to each room? If your future proofing yourself you need at least 2, if your going pay tv you need two alone for the + FTA so that makes 3 to each room. heh more things to think about right!?  
As for fiber, don't worry about it. Decent Cat5e / 6 runs throughout your house will sufice for many many years to come! 
Cheers

----------


## thetrooper

being in hobart we only have crappy old austar wich i have had before hence  only 1coax per room.
most shows i enjoy  i find on the net anyways. 
ty again for the help 
scott

----------


## Armers

> being in hobart we only have crappy old austar wich i have had before hence  only 1coax per room.

  Austar HD will require two Coax to each box, when and if you decided to upgrade to that.  :Biggrin:  
Other then that, the downloading off the net is just as good  :Biggrin:  
Cheers

----------


## thetrooper

tho i must admit i like the sound of hdmi plates on the wall to save a bit of clutter   
ahhh the ideas are endless!!

----------


## Armers

yes thats the hardest part, when do you stop running cables.. Retro fitting just install what you want / need... new house go crazy with cabling! 
Just recently did a reletively small pre wire in Halls Gap where we pulled just on 2kms of cabling..  heh

----------


## jago

I'm with Armers if you have access and time go mad cable is cheap, I have just used 1+km of data cable and my runs are small total 62 pulls  which equates to 4data to each TV point plus 3 coax  and each room I wanted data or peripherals I put a min 3 double points (so 6) in plus separate wifi repeaters for phones and laptops as you say not good enough IMO for pushing too much film around especially in my house where sometimes 3 films are on the go at once...in my family we don't talk to one another lol.  
I'm not a fan of HDMI cables I've had better experience using data cables with balun into HDMI as opposed to 20 metre HDMI cables etc and using face plates.

----------


## Pugs

cat6 instead of Cat5e... cat6 should be able to do 10GiGE up to 35m..

----------


## thetrooper

ok im back for a bit more help in regards to switches  
came across this on gumetree and thought it could be of use in my aplication ?  3 x 24Port Network Powered switches - Computers & Software | Gumtree Lenah Valley 
any advice would be great  
cheers 
scott

----------


## Master Splinter

Only if you need that many ethernet ports (that would give you a total of 72 ports...it'd better be a big house) plus it's only 10/100, which is less than ideal if there is going to be a lot of video streaming going on.   
New 8 port 10/100 switches are easily under $30, so don't pay for ports you will never use. A 5 port 10/100/1000 switch will be about $50, 16 port about $150. (see here for good prices - http://msy.com.au/ )  You don't need to connect your switch to ports that are installed but not in use, and with any IT purchase, buying 'now' against a _possible_ 'future need' is a waste of money, as the future stuff will be better/cheaper/faster.  Buy/upgrade the bits when there is an immediate need, not against 'someday in the future'.

----------

